# problem with distraught mother pigeon



## JetJaguar (May 18, 2010)

We had a clay stove like this on our balcony: http://images.lowes.com/product/converted/684382/684382197000md.jpg

A pigeon pair made a nest in it, laid eggs, the eggs hatched.

Maybe 2 weeks after they hatched, crows attacked and killed the squabs while the parents were away.

We have removed the remains and the stove. The attack happened 2 days ago, and the mother keeps coming back, looking for them. Right now it is raining and she is very wet, standing on the railing. I'm afraid she can't fly now because she's so wet. She might die of cold.

Do we try to capture her and dry her off? Do we just let nature take its course?

thanks in advance. Those of you wishing to lash out at us for something we did wrong, please don't. I know the anonymity of the Internet is empowering, but please refrain.

thanks 

Peter


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

I wouldn't try to capture her; that would stress her even more.

I have seen pigeon pairs go through a period of mourning after a baby dies. It probably wouldn't have hurt to let her see the remains (and thereby also learn a lesson about potentially dangerous places for nesting). If both parents were off the nest, t means the babies were old enough to have enough feathering to keep them warm for a bit, or for at least the length of time the parents were away. 

What I have said above is not is not necessarily fact; mostly it is my opinion based on my experience watching pigeons (and watching pigeons I have re-habbed). Others may have better and/or differing opinions.

Also, since both parents take turns feeding their young and sitting on the nest, you could alternately be seeing both parents.

Larry


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

She will be fine and have more babies and just leave nature take it course. When pigeons are wet it does not mean that they are real cold because they have feathers that insulate in their body heat and they are toasty warm--they just look cold to us--if they were dangerously cold they would be huddled in a corner shivering and dying but this bird is just fine...Their body temperature is 7-10 degrees hotter than we are so just leave things as they are and I am glad you took the stove away....I feel bad for you because you feel bad for the pigeon---but things will be fine as nature intends it to be...c.hert


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Pigeons expect things to be a certain way, so they know something has changed or is missing. They move on pretty quickly.

I don't imagine it's too cold right now if you're in N America somewhere, so the parent(s) won't suffer from getting wet. The bird you see may just seek what shelter it can, if it does get too soaked, but they are pretty well proofed against the weather.

Don't see as you did anything wrong - pigeons nest on balconies and other structures pretty frequently (I have had some myself!). It is distressing when the young ones get attacked, but pigeons can lay quite a few rounds of eggs over a year, so will just start again. It may be advisable to persuade them to move on if they use your balcony again, if predators can get to eggs and babies fairly easily.

John


----------

